# Whats your fave sport to watch???



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

well as there is a plethora of sport on the t.v this weekend i was wondering which if any would you be sitting down to watch???


myself i will be sat in my comfy chair watching the london marathon and then the formula 1. (sat watching the qualifying now as i type this!!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm with you there mike - athletics and F1. Prefer longer-lasting events where things can develop over time, so never been keen on sprint races (especially all the messing about and false starts for less than 10 seconds of running! Although, have to say I enjoyed watching Usain Bolt trounce the world!)

Never been keen on football, unless it's a big competition like World or European Cup. I enjoy Ski Sunday in the winter - especially downhill. I take time off work once every 4 years so I can watch as much Olympics as possible - though Beijing was great, also remember Seoul in 1988 as being particularly good, probably because the previous 2 had been boycotted.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

Used to be an F1 nut, lost interest a couple of years ago, but must catch up on it again with the new rules and teams coming on strong.

Can't stand football, love rugby, but then I prefer to be there in the crowd and after the game 

Athletics, especially field I like, track doesn't really do it for me.

Also used to enjoy Pot Black (for those younger viewers, snooker!) especially in the days of black and white TV, the age old gaff 'for those watching in black and white, the brown is next to the pink...'

Hey ho! Oh, theres always the original sky TV - Golf! yawn yawn..

Now I see they have poker on TV, what next, Whist?


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

i love footy to watch anyway i also play darts and i like the odd game of tennis 
, also swimming as well which i do every Friday , dont mind watching the odd horse race but thats mainly because i was brought up with a horse racing fanatic my dad lol x


----------



## Metal Man (Apr 25, 2009)

Going to watch F1 & Moto GP this weekend & will be watching the Ricky Hatton fight next weekend!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rugby all the way for me. Love it, I play it so I can understand it and argue the toss about the ref's decision lol

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm only really interested in watching adventure racing, orienteering, canoeing etc. Only about 5 hours of AR a year on terrestrial TV, usually around 8am on Sunday on C4, never seen any orienteering, and only a bit of canoeing at each Olympics. I will watch the London Marathon highlight when I get back from work tomorrow, and usually watch parts of various Olympic sports when they're on, but never watch tennis, football, rugby, motorsport, horse racing, snooker, boxing etc, which tend to dominate the schedules.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 25, 2009)

Football is without doubt my faviourite thing to watch, on TV or live.

I rarely watch rugby unless it's a big match. Tennis, athletics, snooker, boxing, pretty much anything I'll watch except golf, i put golf on if I can't sleep lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol if im in and the sport is on tv i will watch it. i only really make time to watch the marathon and f1 (plus motogp and superbikes if i aint training hard for a race lol).

if i am not doing anything and the match is on i love to take the boy to watch the might reds of merseyside at anfield. we have a box (well my dad does) and its great to go and watch it. plus we get to go in the players lounge after the match and meet the players.


----------



## JohnForster (Apr 25, 2009)

It has to be Rugby (both codes) at Nymber 1.

Closely followed by F1, Moto GP, Athletics.

Can't stand Football.  I was in New Zealand a few years ago, and its non-stop Rugby.  I asked some fans 'What do you think of Football'?  The locals said 'Do you mean Soccer? Poufters game'  Nuff said.


----------



## katie (Apr 26, 2009)

The only sport I watch is tennis.  I'd like to see Fencing on TV please


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

ahhh fencing that noble of noblemans sports!!!!! lol some how dont see it catching on on the tv tho katie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mens tennis... theres something to be said about watching fit young men in little shorts running about....


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

lol to right addict x


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

I like watching figure skating and gymnastics. I'd like to see more martial arts at normal times, especially tai chi and kung fu.

Also watch the marathon, and went to see the Tour De France when it passed the end of my road. I took a load of pictures for the guy I work with who's a cycling nut.


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ahhh fencing that noble of noblemans sports!!!!! lol some how dont see it catching on on the tv tho katie



ehem, firstly: *nobleWOman's

And secondly, I'm offended - Fencing is a great sport and I like watching it  (the few times I have).


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

If enough people ask for something it is more likely to happen. Wouldn't it be great if we had sports chanels dedicated to diffeent sports like fencing and martial arts instead of just football and snooker which we have too much of...


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes that would be great!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

i wasnt putting fencing down katie cos i love it to. think it is brilliant. so much thought goes into each strike and counter. would love to see it catch on but some how i cant see it as it is a minority sport and the tv channels only put on the big paying sports.

lol yeah it is a noblewomans sport to  sorry hahaha


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm glad you like it.  I have heard that people put thought into it, but I used to be quite good and didn't really think too much about what I was doing - think I was a flukey fencer


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i tried my hand at it once or twice but always seemed to loose lol so i kinda went and took up shooting instead and found i had a knack at it. i used to do target, skeet and also done a few biathlons (ski and shoot). i would love to see more sports on tv at the expense of things like darts and snooker. would love to see more fencing and martial arts on tv (however i do like cage fighting so i get my fix from that)


----------



## Corrine (Apr 29, 2009)

Definitely F1 for me, closely followed by Rugby and MotoGP.  Football if it's and England game.  Come on Jenson!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

for me f1 is all about lewis at the min and i think rightly so. he is probably the most naturally gift driver there is, but button has such a fluid style of driving i wouldnt be un happy to see him win it this year


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> for me f1 is all about lewis at the min and i think rightly so. he is probably the most naturally gift driver there is, but button has such a fluid style of driving i wouldnt be un happy to see him win it this year



I think it's great that Jenson has finally got a car under him that does him justice - he's made so many bad career moves, remember he was the young British hope a few years ago! Lewis is great, but I can't believe how many times he and Mcclaren have shot themselves in the foot I think Massa must be the driver that's hurting the most this season, and maybe Kubica.


----------



## Corrine (Apr 29, 2009)

I do feel sorry for Lewis and all he has had to endure since entering that political arena that is F1.  I hear today that McLaren has a suspended 3 race ban after the last debacle.....but anyway I have been following Jenson since I first started watching F1 and am glad that this year he has been able to silence some of his critics.  Not sure I forgive him for living in Monaco though!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I do feel sorry for Lewis and all he has had to endure since entering that political arena that is F1.  I hear today that McLaren has a suspended 3 race ban after the last debacle.....but anyway I have been following Jenson since I first started watching F1 and am glad that this year he has been able to silence some of his critics.  Not sure I forgive him for living in Monaco though!



Lewis has been let down by a lot of the (now ex-)members of his team - including Alonso, who I used to admire until his hissy-fits at Mcclaren. I've been watching F1 since before Jenson was born! When I was a nipper I had 'matchbox' replicas of Graham Hill and Jackie Stewart's cars - how they've changed! Loved Mansell, and also the team of Murray Walker and James Hunt back in those days. I like Martin Brundle, but preferred James Allen as his 'foil' to the guy that they have now. I think this season has started off as one of the most exciting for ages, with last season's underdogs this year's top dogs! I keep half expecting Force India to get pole these days!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> 'Do you mean Soccer? Poufters game'  Nuff said.



I'd be inclined to agree with you there John! Rugby, well, it's a sport for real men.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd be inclined to agree with you there John! Rugby, well, it's a sport for real men.



I went to a rugby playing school, but my problem was that i weighed next to nothing and hated the game - just wasn't built for it either physically or mentally. The other 'big' game at school was cricket. I used to confuse people because I am a left-handed bowler and right-handed batsman. But I usually got extremely bored because I was usually an outfielder or ninth man.

The only sports I did like had very short seasons at my school, half a term each - cross country and athletics. When I look back I think how stupid it was to force people to play games they were totally unsuited to - really put me off sport generally and it was only when I was in my early 20's that I got into running on the roads and fells.

I enjoy watching rugby though, and have noticed how much more athletic the players are these days in comparison to the '70s - back then you could guarantee there'd be soe huge fat men with no athleticism whatsoever!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I went to a rugby playing school



That's how I've really got into my rugby. Love it. I'm generally quite small for a forward being only 5'7" and 11 1/2 stone, everyone is generally bigger than I am!. Despite this I put myself in the middle of the front row! One good thing - I still have all of my teeth 

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> That's how I've really got into my rugby. Love it. I'm generally quite small for a forward being only 5'7" and 11 1/2 stone, everyone is generally bigger then I am!. Despite this I put myself in the middle of the front row! One good thing - I still have all of my teeth
> 
> Tom H



glad to know you've still got all your teeth tom.. Had any broken bones or other injurys??


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Worst I've done to myself considering I've played front row, more specifically hooker for five years is twist my ankle a number of times. So I'm lucky I think. That and a few good knocks on the head which haven't done much...wasn't much there to damage in the first place 

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Worst I've done to myself considering I've played front row, more specifically hooker for five years is twist my ankle a number of times. So I'm lucky I think. That and a few good knocks on the head which haven't done much...wasn't much there to damage in the first place
> 
> Tom H




Ha you must have something up there otherwise you would'nt be going to university!!!! what you studying? don't go too complicated on me... i'm only a woman Lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol i dont mind rugby. used to play for the army team (along with box for them and played footy for them to).


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm going to be studying Applied Biomedical Science. As far as skull damage goes, well, it's pretty thick! That or I just don't know when I've had the contents (?) of it scrambled by someone's knee or boot!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm going to be studying Applied Biomedical Science. As far as skull damage goes, well, it's pretty thick! That or I just don't know when I've had the contents (?) of it scrambled by someone's knee or boot!



Wow... inteligence... in a man... didn't think it was possible Lol  Good luck at uni.. you'll have a scream


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Intelligence in men is from time to time found...it's like when you're drinking and you reach the bottom of a pint only to see one of your mates has deposited some of the bar snacks in it...That's how you find male intelligence 

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Intelligence in men is from time to time found...it's like when you're drinking and you reach the bottom of a pint only to see one of your mates has deposited some of the bar snacks in it...That's how you find male intelligence
> 
> Tom



is that the edited version.... i'm sure you lads get up to worse that that!!! don't tell me ....oh go on then.... i'm sure iv'e heard worse from my mate "God"


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

did i hear my name being taken in vain!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> is that the edited version.... i'm sure you lads get up to worse that that!!! don't tell me ....oh go on then.... i'm sure iv'e heard worse from my mate "God"



Fortunately that's only the worst that's happened to me. Only It was done by some girl I was chatting to, I found a piece of paper and some cookies in the dregs of my pint.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

try going out on the lash with a bunch of paras  scarry stuff. usually pints end up being replaced with pee. or they do a top shelfer and mix it into the pint. even worse is the pale ale trick. nasty things they will do


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> glad to know you've still got all your teeth tom.. Had any broken bones or other injurys??



Rugby's for softies - I broke my femur running a marathon!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

TOM; you sure it was just paper and not her number.... you could of missed out on some corruption there!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sadly not  Checked though. It was anything but that. Bugger.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Sadly not  Checked though. It was anything but that. Bugger.



Ahh thats a shame.. better luck next time  you telling what corruption or not? lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

My corruption that night was something along the lines of five pints of quality German and Australian lagers...that and a lack of large numbers of women...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> My corruption that night was something along the lines of five pints of quality German and Australian lagers...that and a lack of large numbers of women...



Ahh poor you... you can make up for it at uni


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahh poor you... you can make up for it at uni



lol see your corrupting the poor lad now!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

trying my damdest lol   Tom did say corruption was a good thing tho lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> trying my damdest lol   Tom did say corruption was a good thing tho lo



lol yeah but he is only a youngen!!!!!!!! needs to get some activities with peeps his own age before corruption by the more mature ladies happens!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah but he is only a youngen!!!!!!!! needs to get some activities with peeps his own age before corruption by the more mature ladies happens!!!!!! hehehehehe



well.... experience is not a bad thing lol  

sorry Tom... only messing... you can come out now.......


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well.... experience is not a bad thing lol
> 
> sorry Tom... only messing... you can come out now.......



lol so you like experienced guys then!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so you like experienced guys then!!!!



oh walked straight in to that then didnt i??  go and get hosed down you bad boy!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh walked straight in to that then didnt i??  go and get hosed down you bad boy!!



hahahahahahahahahahahaha i will do later


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

I leave you guys to play alone for a few hours and look what happens lol  As for corruption, well, I'm going to Brighton uni...but corruption is a good thing! Provided it is called Becks Vier of Kronenbourgh 1664


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I leave you guys to play alone for a few hours and look what happens lol



lol yup always gettin ourselves in trouble


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I leave you guys to play alone for a few hours and look what happens lol  As for corruption, well, I'm going to Brighton uni...but corruption is a good thing! Provided it is called Becks Vier of Kronenbourgh 1664



Well i did give you a shout out Tom but you ignored me babe  mikes got me in to all sorts of trouble while you were gone


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i did give you a shout out Tom but you ignored me babe  mikes got me in to all sorts of trouble while you were gone



hehehehe yeah but you loved it really!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hi my names BECKS*

Hi my names Becks and i'm new .................


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi my names Becks and i'm new .................



lol hi becks


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i did give you a shout out Tom but you ignored me babe  mikes got me in to all sorts of trouble while you were gone



Wish I could be here all the time but I can't sadly  Modern A levels, contrary to popular opinion don't just do themselves. I wish they did lol. Addict, men are there to get women into trouble and vice versa


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol hi becks



Hi mike you okies?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi mike you okies?



errrmmm suppose i am 

you??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Wish I could be here all the time but I can't sadly  Modern A levels, contrary to popular opinion don't just do themselves. I wish they did lol. Addict, men are there to get women into trouble and vice versa



Ha ha don't get me started again babe.... your already scared babe....


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha don't get me started again babe.... your already scared babe....



Me scared??? Only of you addict! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Me scared??? Only of you addict! lol



Ha dont be like that.... im just a predator.... lol just joking  you going to hide when we all meet up lol? i'll know who you are ..... the one running the other way...Ha ha.... i used to be quite a fast runner..... LOL joking!!!! ..... or am i.....?


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha dont be like that.... im just a predator.... lol just joking  you going to hide when we all meet up lol? i'll know who you are ..... the one running the other way...Ha ha.... i used to be quite a fast runner..... LOL joking!!!! ..... or am i.....?



I can run but I can't hide lol  Nah, I'd be the short arse finding the bar and being a bit chatty.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I can run but I can't hide lol  Nah, I'd be the short arse finding the bar and being a bit chatty.



ha i'll be the one talking sh=t and downing the voddy  when ive caught you  ha ha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha i'll be the one talking sh=t and downing the voddy  when ive caught you  ha ha



I'd better bring my running gear then! Catch me if you can...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd better bring my running gear then! Catch me if you can...



Never under-estimate a woman babe.... you need to know that if you want to survive in this world....... we're EVERYWHERE!!! ha ha lol 

I enjoy a challenge.....


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Never under-estimate a woman babe.... you need to know that if you want to survive in this world....... we're EVERYWHERE!!! ha ha lol
> 
> I enjoy a challenge.....



Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned and all that. Yup you women are everywhere. Just it seems that there aren't enough at my school. Sadly at my school blokes outnumber the women by quite some margin.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned and all that. Yup you women are everywhere. Just it seems that there aren't enough at my school. Sadly at my school blokes outnumber the women by quite some margin.



oh poor you.... well if you want corrupting come on here babe and if your'e REALLY brave pms me.....


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh poor you.... well if you want corrupting come on here babe and if your'e REALLY brave pms me.....



I'm brave but I ain't that brave lol. Give me a while though...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm brave but I ain't that brave lol. Give me a while though...



ok i'll bide my time and then pounce when your not expecting it lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok i'll bide my time and then pounce when your not expecting it lol



Ok, but hopefully I'll have Mike around to act as back up lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, but hopefully I'll have Mike around to act as back up lol.



Ha maybe maybe not.... Don't be shy i'm relatively harmless lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha maybe maybe not.... Don't be shy *i'm relatively harmless* lol



UM!!!.............I'm afraid not, you're a lumpy jumper , and one thing they're not, and that's harmless, can't live without them though


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> UM!!!.............I'm afraid not, you're a lumpy jumper , and one thing they're not, and that's harmless, can't live without them though



Shhhh.... i'm trying to lure him with a false sense of security


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhh.... i'm trying to lure him with a false sense of security



lol well maybe it will work


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhh.... i'm trying to lure him with a false sense of security



The idea of lulling someone into a false sense of security addict is not to let them know about it lol.


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol 
where are you addict im lonely


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> The idea of lulling someone into a false sense of security addict is not to let them know about it lol.



yeah but she is lulling you in to the lulling of the lulling of the idea tom!!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jeeze Mike it's a bit early for me to start such a complex train of though! I'll stick to noting the complexities of the human small intestine right now...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Jeeze Mike it's a bit early for me to start such a complex train of though! I'll stick to noting the complexities of the human small intestine right now...



hahahaha well ladies are complex tom!!!!! to complex to understand fully anyway. best advice from me is to just learn you are wrong no matter if you are right!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

ohhh mike how good are you , thats perfect , at last one man admits it hoorahhh !!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohhh mike how good are you , thats perfect , at last one man admits it hoorahhh !!



 well as much as we men hate to admit it. it is easier to go with the flow


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

very true there nothing better then going with a flow ,


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> very true there nothing better then going with a flow ,



   best way to be me thinks


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

only way hun


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> only way hun



lol yup it is


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha well ladies are complex tom!!!!! to complex to understand fully anyway. best advice from me is to just learn you are wrong no matter if you are right!!!! lol



Yeah, my mum has done a good job of teaching me that already. My dad still refuses to see it though lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, my mum has done a good job of teaching me that already. My dad still refuses to see it though lol



poor man he is. no peace and quiet at all!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Makes an excellent spectator sport Mike! Though from time to time I lend my dad a hand...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Makes an excellent spectator sport Mike! Though from time to time I lend my dad a hand...



aaahhhh tom that could be a bad thing to do lol should be lending your mum a hand  better brownie points that way


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well Mike I'm a bit thick in that respect and do most of what I do the hard way lol. Me and my dad have to stick together! I have two little sisters who drive us both nuts. When you throw my mum into the equation it all goes mental...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Well Mike I'm a bit thick in that respect and do most of what I do the hard way lol. Me and my dad have to stick together! I have two little sisters who drive us both nuts. When you throw my mum into the equation it all goes mental...



lol well you have my sympathies mate


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Lewis has been let down by a lot of the (now ex-)members of his team - including Alonso, who I used to admire until his hissy-fits at Mcclaren. I've been watching F1 since before Jenson was born! When I was a nipper I had 'matchbox' replicas of Graham Hill and Jackie Stewart's cars - how they've changed! Loved Mansell, and also the team of Murray Walker and James Hunt back in those days. I like Martin Brundle, but preferred James Allen as his 'foil' to the guy that they have now. I think this season has started off as one of the most exciting for ages, with last season's underdogs this year's top dogs! I keep half expecting Force India to get pole these days!



I used to admire Alonso too - although I think what happened was just as much Mclaren as him.  I agree with you on Legard as well - there is no chemistry with him and Brundle and I also think the BBC should have taken Louise too.  Still, at least there are no adverts.  You could be right about Force India - remember Sutiil was on for a 4th place in Monaco last year.....it wont be long!


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

And I've decided you lot are completely bonkers!

I've just caught up on what's been happening while I've been on my jollidays and I've missed all the fun.....


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol where did you go ? x


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

I went to the land of Swine Flu.......I spent 3 weeks in Texas at my friend's house and a weekend in New York while I was there.  Still can't quite believe I'm back!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

goodness you did  unfortuntly my boss is out in mexico at the moment


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well as there is a plethora of sport on the t.v this weekend i was wondering which if any would you be sitting down to watch???
> 
> 
> myself i will be sat in my comfy chair watching the london marathon and then the formula 1. (sat watching the qualifying now as i type this!!)



Football - but I don't know the rules except everyone has to go mad when the ball gets into the net.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> And I've decided you lot are completely bonkers!



I'm going slightly mad...it finally happened, it finally happened I'm slightly mad....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Sport!!!!*

I have several sports i like to watch.. football, rugby etc but not on the t.v it has to be live sport...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I have several sports i like to watch.. football, rugby etc but not on the t.v it has to be live sport...



lol yeah i love live sports to


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> goodness you did  unfortuntly my boss is out in mexico at the moment



Oh wow.  He/she should be careful.  The friend I stayed with emailed me this morning to say if I felt ill I should go the the Doc's  'just to be on the safe side'.  Cheery thought......


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes i know he went out a week ago with his wife and kids , i have no idea what will happen if his hols will be cut short


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

When I flew back yesterday there were a couple of Japanese on the flight wearing masks.....bit of overkill if you ask me!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah some are laid back and others are all panicking hard one to judge really


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

My colleague's boyfriend is in Florida at the moment - where no-one has swine flu - and he has just been told by his boss he may have to come back early just in case.  And apparently you can no longer find hand wasah or face masks in the shops in Orlando....!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

I can imagine that to be true yes , tis very worrying , how are you to tell between a normal flu and this swine flu ,

mind you its kept the jokes going on my mobile , im getting a swine flu joke every other day


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Same for me - I've had 4 already today......as if I'm not distracted enough by coming on here lol!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

l you had the jade goody one yet , i do fine some just so unfunny 

lol yes this place is a hugeee distraction grr


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Sport.....*

SPORT....WELL.... i'm not really sure if it counts as sport...




cricket.


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

No - I've not seen the Jade Goody one - you mean there's more?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes i wont say it coz i found it nasty and in bad taste


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

*ok so we all watch sport, but what spots do you actually take part in *

well we know tom is a rugbyman and a rower to. but what sports do any of you lot play???

myself when i get the chance i run (i do this most days), like to play football (used to play schoolboy level for county and country) but i must admit the big one im getting into now is cagefighting. love nothing better than a brawl (as long as it is in a controlled environment)  well thats me. over to you nice lot


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

tennis love it


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> tennis love it



i dont mind tennis either. not as good as i used to be as i play probably once a year. also play squash sometimes too


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

play once a year ??  tut those smutty rumours aint true then


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> play once a year ??  tut those smutty rumours aint true then



lol play tennis that is


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

I dont play sport as in team stuff but I do run. Well, more of a slow jog really.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I dont play sport as in team stuff but I do run. Well, more of a slow jog really.



how far do you normally run corrine??


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

I am a lightweight this time around - I did the London Marathon back on 2002 and then gave up.....went backwards and forwards for a few years and then when I got diagnosed took it up again seriously.  I'm only doing 5 miles or so at the moment for long runs and 3 in the week.  Want to do a half marathon later in the year though.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I am a lightweight this time around - I did the London Marathon back on 2002 and then gave up.....went backwards and forwards for a few years and then when I got diagnosed took it up again seriously.  I'm only doing 5 miles or so at the moment for long runs and 3 in the week.  Want to do a half marathon later in the year though.



cool 

northerner is another serious runner you know. myself i am starting into the triathlon side of things now. also the ironman in hawaii is on my agenda this year


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I read about your ironman somewhere.  Me and my running buddies often talk about doing a triathlon - only I swim like a brick so probably not a good idea for me.  Hawaii will be brilliant tho - I did some running in Texas while I was away but I had to be up an out by 7am otherwise it was too darned hot!  I hoping that when I get off my backside this weekend it will make it a bit easier running over here.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Yeah I read about your ironman somewhere.  Me and my running buddies often talk about doing a triathlon - only I swim like a brick so probably not a good idea for me.  Hawaii will be brilliant tho - I did some running in Texas while I was away but I had to be up an out by 7am otherwise it was too darned hot!  I hoping that when I get off my backside this weekend it will make it a bit easier running over here.



lol well i have 3 weeks in hawaii booked so i can use some of the time to aclimatise for the race. dont think it will be a good time i post, but just to say i did it will be something. ive done 1 triathlon this year and have a few more planned with some marathons to 

you and you running buddies should do a triathlon as the swiming is only a small part of it (i dont swim to well hence the poor time in the ironman statement) lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well we know tom is a rugbyman and a rower to. but what sports do any of you lot play???
> 
> myself when i get the chance i run (i do this most days), like to play football (used to play schoolboy level for county and country) but i must admit the big one im getting into now is cagefighting. love nothing better than a brawl (as long as it is in a controlled environment)  well thats me. over to you nice lot




Cage fighting or catfighting mike... Meow..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cage fighting or catfighting mike... Meow..



lol defo cagefighting. although i have seen a few catfights in my time and wouldnt like to get involved trying to pull them apart!!!! yikes very scary to see two women fight lol


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i have 3 weeks in hawaii booked so i can use some of the time to aclimatise for the race. dont think it will be a good time i post, but just to say i did it will be something. ive done 1 triathlon this year and have a few more planned with some marathons to
> 
> you and you running buddies should do a triathlon as the swiming is only a small part of it (i dont swim to well hence the poor time in the ironman statement) lol



Yeah we should do one really, even if its only a mini one.  I applied for London this year but didnt get in - been rejected twice now.  What marathons are you planning?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Yeah we should do one really, even if its only a mini one.  I applied for London this year but didnt get in - been rejected twice now.  What marathons are you planning?



not to sure yet, but im gonna have to pull my finger out sharpish really. i know i am doing one in saudi later in the summer, but i work out there so it is local to me


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool.....we do a lot of work in Saudi too for companies like Zamil, Saudi Telecom and MOWE.  We used to have an office there too.  Not sure I would want to run in that heat though.  Have you ever thought about the Marathon des Sables?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Cool.....we do a lot of work in Saudi too for companies like Zamil, Saudi Telecom and MOWE.  We used to have an office there too.  Not sure I would want to run in that heat though.  Have you ever thought about the Marathon des Sables?



yeah the endurance race in the desert. looked into it and i am interested in doing it. think i might do that one next year tho 

who do you work for corrine??


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Marathon des Sables always looks like the ultimate endurance race to me....so good luck if you do do it!  I work for a company called SHL - we are occupational psychologists and for STC for example we assessed their directors and general managers in terms of eligibility for promotion when they opened up the comms market?  What do you do?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Marathon des Sables always looks like the ultimate endurance race to me....so good luck if you do do it!  I work for a company called SHL - we are occupational psychologists and for STC for example we assessed their directors and general managers in terms of eligibility for promotion when they opened up the comms market?  What do you do?



lol im a cpo/bodyguard. hence why i love to stay fit 

it does look very very hard, but heck if we dont challenge ourselves who will ??


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance but what's a cpo? 

And I'll bet Marathon des Sables would def be a challenge!  Not sure I would ever be up for that sort of challenge.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's a cpo?
> 
> And I'll bet Marathon des Sables would def be a challenge!  Not sure I would ever be up for that sort of challenge.



cpo is a close protection officer. the guys who protect the executives etc lol.

lol i never thought i could do things like that but i have this resolve in me that wont let me quit at anything.


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

What a cool job!  I admire your resolve - I am more of a giver-upper.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> What a cool job!  I admire your resolve - I am more of a giver-upper.



lol it has never been an option for me to give up at anything


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

i would second that but im yet to get proof


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i would second that but im yet to get proof



hahahahaha proof will come steff dont worry about that!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

excellent thats what i love to hear things are coming


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> excellent thats what i love to hear things are coming



hahahahahaha you naughty lady!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

mike ! tis what you turned me into


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mike ! tis what you turned me into



awww im sorry!!!!!! im not really!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

nah nor me im not sorry


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> nah nor me im not sorry



hahahahaha another satisfied corrupt soul i have turned!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha another satisfied corrupt soul i have turned!!!!!!! lol



I thought corrupting people was the job of insulinaddict Mike?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I thought corrupting people was the job of insulinaddict Mike?
> 
> Tom



Hey i've just seen this.... i thought you were enjoying the corruption Tom?? I will behave if you want me to... might get abit boring thou lol


----------



## MarcLister (May 15, 2009)

F1 and Cricket really. Been to Manchester's Old Trafford (LCCC) three times to watch England in action. 

Went to the British GP at Silverstone in 2001 as an 18th birthday present from Mum. Some German fellow called Schumacher won it.


----------

